# TTS Exhausts



## BlueyVIII (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

After several years of owning a MK2 2.0TFSI I took the plunge a few months ago and bought a nearly new (Nov 2017) TTS Black Edition.

I absolutely love it but I have noticed that of the 4 exhaust pipes, the 2 inner ones seem to get blackened with soot, whilst the two outer pipes remain clean for a lot longer. I've attached a photo that hopefully shows what I'm trying to describe.

Are the outer pipes of a TTS just for show or are they real?? The car has only done 2,500 miles and is mainly driven in 'comfort' mode on short journey's, with the odd motorway run at the weekend. I'm not too concerned about the inner 2 pipes getting blackened, I'm more concerned with whether there's a fault with the exhaust that may need reporting to the dealer??

Appols for the post if this has been covered before, I did a quick search but couldn't find any reference to an issue like this...

TIA..


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

It's normal. Keep on top of the detailing if you don't want long-term effects.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Gas flow is probably freer to the inner pipes, unless you give it a blast & up the revs.
Drive it like a TTS should be driven.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Inner pipes are always open, outer ones are controlled by the flaps. Those are mostly closed in comfort mode and mostly open in sport mode.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

exact same issue on my TTS. Also if you look at other S models with the quad exhaust you see the same issue there...even notice the EXACT same issue on the Golf R. So it's all the same shit quality chrome VW are using across their entire group.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Common subject on VWROC, as already stated depends on Drive Select mode how the valves operate. There's also plenty on VWROC on getting the pipes back to and maintaining the shine. I previously had 2 G7Rs and never had any probs and same with my TT, wipe the tailpipes both inside and out with WD40 or similar, prevents carbon build up and corrosion, protects shiny finish and keeps them as new.


----------



## BlueyVIII (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Guys....good to know it's not just me, I'll keep on top of the cleaning and use this as a good excuse to play in 'S' mode more often :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Clean them weekly or you will be complaining of corrosion on those carbon induced pipes.
i have now had them replaced twice via Audi under warranty, due to the chrome flaking off.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Clean them weekly or you will be complaining of corrosion on those carbon induced pipes.
> i have now had them replaced twice via Audi under warranty, due to the chrome flaking off.


Yeah, I'm afraid all the TLC will only prolong the inevitable... on my 16 plate TTS it went to over 30,000 miles before the exhaust tips went bad, with severe pitting visible on the surface. I cleaned them every week and always waxed them, but in the end, that wasn't enough. I had all four replaced under warranty after complaining. I fully expect the same thing with my new TTS black edition and will claim under warranty if it happens again. Audi will know there's an issue with the quality and it's I think a lottery with the dealers in terms of them replacing under warranty from what I have heard :?

Shame no one makes aftermarket replacement tips, say in black or maybe carbon. For those who don't want to replace the system, it would be a simple upgrade. I have seen aftermarket tips for the mk2, but not the mk3?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've given up even trying to keep them looking clean.


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

So... why does an RS only need dual exhaust if an S needs quad?

Is it (mostly) for show on the S?


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

They could all use a single pipe, more than one is purely aesthetic.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Mode makes no difference, i only drive in S and still have the mismatched pipes. 
Probably going to buy fresh tips without the valves as theyre beyond cleaning now


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

As for aftermarket tips there is a place called TRP in Aldridge make some wicked exhaust parts to your spec


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

jhoneyman said:


> Clean them weekly or you will be complaining of corrosion on those carbon induced pipes.
> i have now had them replaced twice via Audi under warranty, due to the chrome flaking off.


I asked Sheffield Audi to replace mine under warranty but they refused as they say the failure is due to external influences?

Months later I'm still waiting on The Motoring Ombudsmen, who Audi told me to contact as I wasn't happy.

Not great service, bearing in mind this is my third TT.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

peter-ss said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Clean them weekly or you will be complaining of corrosion on those carbon induced pipes.
> ...


I'd give the Dealer what for if they spun me that line. What utter crap. Make a complaint to Audi UK - other dealers clearly have replaced under warranty, as Huntingdon Audi did for my previous 16 plate TTS. There are others who post on here who have got them replaced under warranty as well. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Eight months after being referred to and contacting The Motor Ombudsman things have finally come to a conclusion.

Audi are now willing to contribute 50% towards the replacement of the rear bumper silver trim and the exhaust trims.

I've been passed from pillar to post and referred to different companies for written reports who were unable to provide them.

TMO referred me to DEKRA who told me they couldn't write a conclusive report as they were unable to determine the cause.

I asked the Ombudsman if DEKRA couldn't be certain then how could Audi be, which led to the 50/50 outcome.

It's no wonder Audi referred me to TMO, probably in the hope I'd get bored and give up!


----------

